# Came close.. .but before I admit defeat..



## Euphman06 (Nov 9, 2020)

Enamored by ww2 bikes, but really can't afford them... Low and behold my father in law stops by to drop of a ladder for me and said "hey, there's an old bike out for free at the end of your road. Hopped in the truck and wasn't expecting much but my eyes grew big when it came into sight. It's got the look...OK, a few replaced parts but maybe a huffman military bike. Practically ran to it and saw the Western Flyer badge....ouch.

Before I completely dismiss it, since I'm in no way an expert.. No mil bikes were badged Western Flyer right?


----------



## Mercian (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi, @Euphman06

On this I can definitively say No. Sorry.

But it's damn close, and worth every penny you paid for it (-: You've done well.

For the majority of parts there, the only difference between that and a Military Huffman is the date.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2020)

pre war Huffman, nobody throws trash like that away where I am.

Solid, great riding machine. Should have a date code on the back of the front fork.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 10, 2020)

First time I've ever gotten lucky like that. Been in a bike drought for quite some time so it was nice to have happen. The same guy had another bike out front a week or two ago but I was leaving for work and didn't stop. wonder if it was free as well....


----------

